# TMI... My left nip is losing its pigment...



## rgarlough (Jul 18, 2002)

During our second month of BFing, my left nip started to lose its pigment just where DS sucks. It was like it _peeled_ off if that makes any sense. So it is now the color of the rest of my skin in the middle and the regular "nipple" color around it, like a bullseye. My right nipple is still its normal nipple color and DS uses both of them but does use the left one a bit more for comfort sucking. Could he be sucking the color off?!?


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

does it hurt?

There's something called reynaud's syndrome where the nipple blanches in colour because of a kind of spasm that happens, but that doesnt really sound like what you're describing.

more about reynaud's here... http://www.kellymom.com/newman/treat...3.html#raynaud


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

My nipples are usually light brownish pink. When I was pg each time they turned dark brown. As nursing went on, they gradually returned to their original color.

Maybe what is happening to you is in the same ballpark? Our skin is always sloughing off and regrowing.


----------



## rgarlough (Jul 18, 2002)

Nope, it doesn't hurt... I think I'm just shedding skin! Sounds like a normal occurance. I posted the same question elsewhere and it seems like a normal thing. Thanks everyone!


----------

